# 3 Female mice free to good home -Gumtree



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Was scowering Gumtree as i do and saw 3 female mice free to good home.

2 girls in 1 tank, 1 in the other tank, then i looked at the location, its in Whitburn, West Lothian, Why couldn't they be closer or why couldn't i be 17 and drive already. Hope someone can get them safe so they don't end up as snake food


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I never bother looking on gumtree/preloved/etc. There's way to many of these type of ads about.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I never see mice come up on Gumtree around my area, Trying to persaude my parents but they think its too far


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Poor meeces.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Text him asking if he ever came to Edinburgh but unfortunately he doesn't


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive popped this on a mouse forum, if any of the members are nearby Im sure they will give the owner a ring.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks TDM, wish i could get them myself if only. Hopefully someone on there see's them and get them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This might be sorted, keep everything crossed


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I sent the guy as message last night asking what age they were and how big the tanks were so i could figure where to put them for qaurintine as my dad said he would drive me but he sent no reply probably was annoyed that i asked if he drove to edinburgh

Fingers crossed they go to another good home


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

peter0 said:


> I sent the guy as message last night asking what age they were and how big the tanks were so i could figure where to put them for qaurintine as my dad said he would drive me but he sent no reply probably was annoyed that i asked if he drove to edinburgh
> 
> Fingers crossed they go to another good home


Well he just replied to me to say they were still available, but I cant reply to him till I know what the other person involved is planning as they have also contacted him and I dont want to throw a spanner in the works.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah he must have been annoyed with me then, i asked politely if he ever traveled through to Edinburgh and if he didnt sorry for bothering..

Oh well aslong as they go to a good home, maybe another time


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

peter0 said:


> Yeah he must have been annoyed with me then, i asked politely if he ever traveled through to Edinburgh and if he didnt sorry for bothering..
> 
> Oh well aslong as they go to a good home, maybe another time


Are you actually wanting them Peter or were you just taking them to stop them going anywere horrible? If this person from the mouse forum manages to get them I think shes taking them to stop them ending up as food so we might be able to arrange a mouse train if she doesnt want to keep them. This is all hyperthetical if we dont actually get them of course.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Both really. I want to make sure they didn't go as food but i always wouldn't mind more mice, I wouldn't go out and buy anymore but i'd take these three. If a mouse train would be great If you get them of course


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

peter0 said:


> Both really. I want to make sure they didn't go as food but i always wouldn't mind more mice, I wouldn't go out and buy anymore but i'd take these three. If a mouse train would be great If you get them of course


If she gets them I'll mention it then, keep everything crossed that we do .


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay thanks TDM, fingers crossed


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope the little mice find a lovely new home. Stay away from Gumtree and Preloved, they're heartbreaking


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah i just can't help myself just wish everyone was a responsible pet owner.


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive popped this on a mouse forum, if any of the members are nearby Im sure they will give the owner a ring.


Hi there,
Sorry to Hijack this thread just saw that you mentioned a mouse forum..
I have 4 little fancy female mice here. Kept them after I fostered them because I was so worried where they would end up. I couldn't bring myself to put them on pre-loved or gum tree to worried where they would end up.. there's a thread on here with a few pics..
Sorry being cheeky here but any chance you could put these on the mouse forum. 
If you can I will pm u the details....
Thanks
Samantha x

ps I seem to have so many little furrie's at the moment.. I am not to confident when trying to find homes for small furrie's. Looking after 15, 9 day old Fancy Rats at the moment I bet I end up keeping loads of them myselfxx


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i can take them (with tank) if anyone can get them to nottinghamshire, i no its a long way but as a safty net i can take them


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Sammieanne, i don't know the mouse forum so can't help on the one, i'm sure TDM will help you

Hi vet-2-b, If the the woman from the mouse forum gets them i will be able to take them as i'm a lot closer to get to, but thank you very much for the offer


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

vet-2-b said:


> i can take them (with tank) if anyone can get them to nottinghamshire, i no its a long way but as a safty net i can take them


Hi,
I am going to have a look at the mouse forum in a bit, Hope I can mention them because with some forum's only rescues can look for homes...

They do come with there cage and all there bits as they have made it a lovely comfy home  
I had to get it all new as mice are not a pet I have ever fostered'looked after before.
Samanthax


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

The mice i was on about in the original post were not from rescues and they were posted so i don't see how it will be a problem. Good luck with re-homing them, hope you find them a nice home


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im not actually sure what their rules are regarding posting mice needing homes but they really are a lovely bunch of people, I would be surprised if you got told off for posting it.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello TDM, have you heard from the woman on the mouse forum?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

peter0 said:


> Hello TDM, have you heard from the woman on the mouse forum?


Im still waiting for her to reply , a friend knows her number though so I'll ask her to send her a text to see what the state of play is.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay, thank you. If she does get them tell her im more than happy to re-home them here


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hopefully we can update this thread tonight, keep everything crossed please


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hopefully, Buying another cage anyway for my current girls so even more room

Fingers crossed!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in posting on the thread, but I went and got the three girls today  Two were in a rather tiny tank that has clearly not been cleaned properly from when it's had fish in (the tide mark and calcium deposit from the water is still present) and the other little girl was in a cage. The man who was rehoming them genuinely seemed to care about them (although he didn't seem to have much of a clue about how to care for them properly going by the fact that they were ill and he didnt notice amongst other things) but his partner was, well let's just say she wasn't very helpful when I phoned, she couldn't get rid of them quick enough!! The girls in the tank though are in a rather sorry state - they were very dehydrated, their fur is rather patchy (will treat them for mites but I think it has been the fact that they were being fed hamster food which wouldn't cater for their dietary needs ) and one of them is worryingly fat. The owner said she over eats, but it could be the diet causing malnutrition, pregnancy (he didn't have males but the tank wasn't secure so a wild mouse could easily have gotten in) or a build up of fluids in her stomach. I'm not inclined to think it's overeating or pregnancy as her stomach is very soft despite it's size so I will see how she is on a better diet and hope that it isn't the start of a tumour. The two girls spent 20 minutes drinking from the new water bottle at the same time they were that desparate for water so they seem a little more relaxed now, they also went to bed after just a few mouthfuls of a proper mouse mix (I chucked theirs as soon as I got them home.) I'll be moving them into a cage tomorrow once I pull it out of the loft, tonight I changed them from the dirty sawdust and mouldy cotton wool onto paper after I sterilised their things. As for the single girl she is much better, very active and loves being handled and her cage wasn't as dirty although still not as clean as it should be. But all three girls are very respy so I'm starting them on baytril tonight. They were so bad i could hear them before I walked into the room, but even getting rid of the woodshavings and changing them to paper seems to have helped a little already (the ones int he tank were worse, no surprise given the lid on the tank would mean next to no air getting in  . ) Have attached piccies, but it doesn't show how thin their fur is because of the flash on my camera 

A "cleaned weekly" mouse house - complete with bedding that is so stuck on it won't come off, and dirt in the legs that has mould growing  Needless to say that went in the bin!)









The youngest girl, 6 months old. She was kept alone because the others attacked her (I'll be doing intro's again, I'm not convinced that the previous owner did intro's properly on neutral territory.) She is definitely the healthiest despite the rattly breathing.

















8 Month old white girl from the tank. Very rattly and very thin, patchy fur especially on her back.









The one I'm worried about. Sister to the white girl. She is very rattly, very course furred and very, very round.








(You can see some of the thin fur around her ears)








Very round piccy:









Thanks Peter for posting the link for these girls  They are so lovely, fingers crossed though that I can get them better  They love being handled and cuddled and are going to be very excited tomorrow when i put them in a cage instead of the tank going by their reactions from when i gave them an egg box and toilet roll! I'll keep you updated as to how they get on, but at the minute they are in quarantine away from my other mice. I don't want anyone passing on their sniffles to my existing mice and I don't want anything that might be in my existing mice going to these girls and making them worse.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow they're boofle!!!!!!!!!! You keeping them? What do you think is wrong with fatty? xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love this thread, these girls are now with the best mouse mummy I know and all because someone cared enough to post a thread about them, both the rescuers involved have earned yourselves a huge amount of good karma for this one. I hope you can turn them around Roz, if anyone can do it then its you.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I love this thread, these girls are now with the best mouse mummy I know and all because someone cared enough to post a thread about them, both the rescuers involved have earned yourselves a huge amount of good karma for this one. I hope you can turn them around Roz, if anyone can do it then its you.


 Thankies hun, I just hope they do get better. The grey/brown girl especially, she seems to be the worst of the three.



niki87 said:


> Oh wow they're boofle!!!!!!!!!! You keeping them? What do you think is wrong with fatty? xx


Yep, will be keeping them  I have a group of three just now, and two of them have tumours which will mean that special needs mouse Tizzy could be left on her own. So if I can get these girls better I can put them in with her as they are nice and calm and not overly active, which will suit Tizzy as she has no balance due to not having any ears, and is completely deaf as well. She needs some nice calm friends and all my other girls are crazy jumpy 

As for the fatty girl, it could be as a result of malnutrition because she was on the wrong diet (some meeces are more sensitive to things like that than others), it could be the start of a tumour (unlikely given the texture or the affected area, it's really soft) or it could be ascites (a build up of extra fluid in the lining of the abdomen, the abdominal cavity and abdominal organs.) There isn't anything that the vet can do about any of them from the experiences I've had with meeces with similar conditions in the past, but I'll keep an eye on her. As long as it doesn't affect her being happy (and fingers crossed I don't get up to little mini meeces!!) then I don't care what it is


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so glad you got them zany_toon, and what a horrible state they were in but i know you'll get them back to good health again! I'm just so happy that these little mice have been rescued and they are extremely cute and i'm sure they will love the cage. Good luck with them and i wish them a nice speedy recovery and that they can now enjoy the rest of their lives


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

PS. Your post has made my day


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Peter  Unfortunately though, the little brown/grey girl, who I named Hope in light of the fact that she hoped for a better life and home for her and her sister - passed away over night  She seemed to be smiling though, so at least for one night she was looked after properly and went happy with food and water in her and at least now she will be pain free and well at the bridge where all my other meeces will care for her - RIP Hope xx. I think the respiratory infection had been in her for too long  I've put her in with one of my other girls, Dizzy, who passed away a day ago to keep her company when they are buried when it is a bit nier outside (I don't like burying them when it's cold or damp :O) Ive put the white girl in with the little black one so that she has company (she was shivering in the corner staring at her dead sister  ) and have added a stronger antibiotic to their water alongwith the baytril. If this antibiotic doesn't help then i don't know what will as the vet only prescribes it for my worst meeces  I will get her up to the vet monday night anyway for a checkup, and hopefully a steroid injection to ease any pain from the infection - I tried steroid tablets but she won't eat any treats and I think syringing it in with a spot of water might scare her to death  . The white girl though (still thinking of a name  ) seems to have a slight issue with her back/back legs that I didn't notice yesterday - anytime anything even brushes against her back or back legs she flinches and squeaks. So I will get that checked out as well. Fingers crossed that she and the black girl get better.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor little Hope. I'm sure she was extremely greatful you made her last day on earth the best day she had and showed her real love RIP Hope xx

Poot meece, Fingers crossed the other 2 can get better and live a better life that they deserve, good luck to you and the two of them

I'm sure Hope is running pain free at the bridge with all the other mice and she is finally at rest


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

peter0 said:


> Poor little Hope. I'm sure she was extremely greatful you made her last day on earth the best day she had and showed her real love RIP Hope xx
> 
> Poot meece, Fingers crossed the other 2 can get better and live a better life that they deserve, good luck to you and the two of them
> 
> I'm sure Hope is running pain free at the bridge with all the other mice and she is finally at rest


Thank you Peter, that really means a lot  I'm just glad that the other two have a chance, and that Hope went in her sleep with a smile on her face. There isn't much needed to make a mouse happy, but it definitely made a difference to her for the short time she was here. I'll keep you updated as to how the others get on, and will let you know how they get on at the vet on Monday.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks zany_toon. Taking them on was brilliant of you and i'm sure the mice are very happy with their new loving home with you and i'm glad the other 2 are getting that chance of a better life all the best at the vets. Hope passed away happy in a nice warm bed with a full stomach of food and water. Thank you for keeping me informed and for rescuing them!


----------

